# Customers suck



## Steve French (Dec 4, 2019)

I hate the customers.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 4, 2019)

You can apply to Target, where you only deal with guests. It’s wonderful.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 4, 2019)

Planosss said:


> You can apply to Target, where you only deal with guests. It’s wonderful.


Lol, I heard someone use the word “customers” the other day, and the LOD said “just a reminder, we only have guests”. They get so triggered by the c-word.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 4, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Lol, I heard someone use the word “customers” the other day, and the LOD said “just a reminder, we only have guests”. They get so triggered by the c-word.


LOD? Not anymore!


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 4, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> LOD? Not anymore!


Lol, it was just faster to type that than “leader”


----------



## happygoth (Dec 4, 2019)

Not quite sure why retail companies feel the need to come up with alternate names for customers and employees. Must be some studies to suggest it's a good idea, IDK


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 4, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Not quite sure why retail companies feel the need to come up with alternate names for customers and employees. Must be some studies to suggest it's a good idea, IDK


Disney did it first, they came up with guests.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 4, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Not quite sure why retail companies feel the need to come up with alternate names for customers and employees. Must be some studies to suggest it's a good idea, IDK


Because we want to treat our shoppers like guests in our own home. But if my house guests acted like some of our customers did, I’d kick them out.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 4, 2019)

"I shop here all the time spending hundreds of dollars.  If you won't, I am just taking my business to Walmart."


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 4, 2019)

Quit


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 4, 2019)

buliSBI said:


> "I shop here all the time spending hundreds of dollars.  If you won't, I am just taking my business to Walmart."


Ok have fun there, karen


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Dec 4, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Disney did it first, they came up with guests.


The confusing thing for me when I started was that my former company called customers "members" (as in members of our rewards club) and called employees "associates". I slipped up a few times when I was first hired and called guests members and customers, lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 4, 2019)

We are not Wally World


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 31, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Disney did it first, they came up with guests.


And employees are cast members.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Target customers are a completely different kind of a-hole, and this is coming from someone that has dealt with Nordstrom customers and other customers of a high-range company.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 1, 2020)

FredPanda3 said:


> Target customers are a completely different kind of a-hole, and this is coming from someone that has dealt with Nordstrom customers and other customers of a high-range company.


That’s because we’re equal opportunity to anyone entitled or trashy. 🙃🤷‍♀️


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, yes, some are awful.  But if there are no guests/customers, we have no job.  And most of them are polite and appreciative.
Had a guy yesterday who was looking for the liquid form of a cold medicine.  We have only the lozenges.  He just walked away, no "thanks anyway" or anything.  I mumbled "you're welcome" under my breath.
And then there was the person who left a mostly full cup of Starbucks coffee on a shelf.  Gee, thanks, I'll take care of this for you.  (And with how much a grande costs, why would you not drink it?)  Some people are just jerks.


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 1, 2020)

For some reason when people ask for me to make bags light (no problem with this request) but then want me to double bag their light bags annoys me.  Yesterday I had someone like this who also insisted that I double bag the large bag for her 9 pack of toilet paper.  You don't need a double bag for a single 58 oz Orange juice or 2 20 oz hand lotions.

I had another guest and this one only irritated me because we were fairly busy at the time.  She brought up an overflowing cart of toys for her 8 year old grandson, who was there but then while at the register made him whittle the full cart down to about $75 worth or toys.  The boy was really distracted and was trying to get her to buy him goldfish and candy rather than choosing between Pokemon cards and the giant melissa and doug Dragons on clearance.  It took a good 7-10 minutes and luckily the register next to me was rebooting so I had a place to put 2/3's of a cart of reshop from her.  I feel like she was really inconsiderate to all those trying to buy their stuff and get to their new years plans.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jan 1, 2020)

Steve French said:


> I hate the customers.


With out the customers we wouldn't have a job. Sometimes I deal with rude customers but for me it's far and few between. So just gotta deal.


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 1, 2020)

Steve French said:


> I hate the customers.


  "Hate" seems like an awfully strong word. The overwhelming majority of Target guests I interact with are fine to deal with. There are a handful who are unpleasant, rude, nasty or high-maintenance. Yeah, they can wear out my patience big time!  

But if you actually hate all guests because of the one-half of one percent who waste your time or argue with you, maybe you should work for a different business away from "customers".  Some of those jobs aren't glamorous but include such things as garbage collection, office or house cleaning, mailroom clerk, manufacturing production line worker, etc.  Those jobs definitely are out there in a booming job market. Life's too short....


----------

